# poll on people that have replaced there vip722



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am interested to know how many people out there have had to replace there vip722 receiver.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Replaced once after 4 months. Ready to be replaced again 6 months later.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

722K replaced (does that count?) after 4 months but not sure new one is any better - my thinking is leaning towards the reality that the 722K design is not very robust


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

1 722 replaced for failed hard drive after 9 months. On my second now. So far so good last few months


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have had mine since they initial release. No replacing (Knocking on wood).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have 2 722's from the time that they first became available. No problems.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When I converted to HD in September 2007, the first 722 delivered failed in two days but the replacement worked fine. When I agreed to swap out for Echostar Engineering to solve the Bay Area audio drop problem in September 2008, Dish Quality told me to keep mine until I got a replacement that worked. Sure enough, the first replacement wouldn't even boot. The second replacement has worked fine since. The one delivered in 2007 was new, the other three were refurbs. I think they are manufacturing 722k's now, so I think all you can get is a refurb 722, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Had mine since Jan 2008, no problems.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

Replaced 722 twice. Both would lose video when idle for a long time but audio would continue to work.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

2 VIP 722's since they were released, no problems.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Have had my 722 since Aug 2008 no problems


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

faiello said:


> Have had my 722 since Aug 2008 no problems


Ditto.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

May have to replace mine now. Keeps dropping local off air channels completely and pixalation and sound drop out getting worse on all channel recordings.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

faiello said:


> Have had my 722 since Aug 2008 no problems


Yep, me too.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Bought a new 722 off Ebay last Christmas to replace numerous failing refurbed 622s and it's been running fine since. *knock on wood*


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

inazsully said:


> May have to replace mine now. Keeps dropping local off air channels completely and pixalation and sound drop out getting worse on all channel recordings.


Mine had the exactly same symptoms (mines the off air problem) - most likely HD problem. I just swapped mine for a new one last night after about 15 months of usage.

The interesting observation is that the original (old) one was manufactured in Mexico, the new one is from India. I am not sure if that is an improvement.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never had to replace a dish network receiver because of failure. I wonder why others have had problems? Maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

2 years running,no replace ...


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Over 2 years and working fine.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Two ViP 722's in the family, not a hiccup on either one.


----------



## RV Traveler (Nov 30, 2008)

Had to replace mine about a year ago, when a smart card upgrade failed.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

On 3rd one since July 2008 when we upgraded. Maybe some of us get refurbished units instead of new.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

otnipj3s said:


> On 3rd one since July 2008 when we upgraded. *Maybe some of us get refurbished units instead of new*.


I've had a new one for over a year now with no problems at all, on a side note I had a lot of problems with my old 622 (went through several within a month, the ones they sent me were refurbished and bad), because of my problems they sent out a service tech (no cost to me) to look everything over, he agreed it was the unit and replaced my 622 with a brand new 722 for free, he explained that they only carry new units...not sure if its like this everywhere but having a tech come out might be a way to guarantee you dont get a refurbished one...just a thought, it worked for me (even if by accident).


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

1st one lasted 8 months. The 2nd has lasted 6 months now or so.

You should do a search, as this topic has been addressed several times. A lot of the failures seem to be heat related. Kind of surprised no one has mentioned that yet.


----------



## klingonscum (May 13, 2009)

I've had my 722 since May 2008, and haven't had to replace it, and it gets pretty heavy use (around 10-15 hours of HD recorded per week, and a lot of "side-by-side" pip football watching on Sundays during football season). Lately I've been getting "yellow screen" freezes on a couple of local HD channels I get over the dish (I'm not using the OTA tuner) - that's where in the middle of playback, the screen will suddenly go yellow for 1-5 seconds; I'll hear audio while this is going on, then it will pop back. It doesn't happen often enough to hit my irritation threshold (when it happens, it happens once per recorded one hour show, and not all of them get it).

My 722 is in an enclosed cabinet, on a shelf above my Denon receiver, and it gets pretty darned warm in there; there's not much airflow. Not my choice (I wanted to cut holes in the side and install a grill and maybe a couple quiet 5v 120mm PC fans to bring in cool room air from outside of the unit) - but it was one of those "thou shalt use the entertainment center and NOT deface it with holes" commandments from the significant other. In trade I got sole control of our room thermostat, so  

How does that old saying go? "Being married is spending the rest of your life in a room that's too hot with someone who thinks it's too cold"...


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine Lasted almost 2 years before we replaced it about a month ago


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Replaced once - a DOA box that kept rebooting spontaneously.

No issues since.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Had mine since initial release as well. Never had an issue.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I had to replace my 722 a few months ago because of a hard drive failure.


----------



## spaceman1202 (Nov 10, 2009)

packerfan31 said:


> I am interested to know how many people out there have had to replace there vip722 receiver.


Personally haven't replace it.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Does replacing a 622 count? I had one that ran fine for over 2 years. The 2nd one died in only a couple of months. I pushed for a 722K after that and got it. I've been using the 722K since May 2009 with no failures.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Had mine since initial release as well. Never had an one issue. Great piece of equipment.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

got my 722k in march '09. so far so good!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Instead of gathering info about FAILED 722s the thread polluted by opposite data. 
*
Guys, are reading the TOPIC or what ?!*


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I had to replace a 942 once, and my third 722 is coming in the mail now. The recent 722 hard disk failed. Live tv okay, but no DVR. It even self-diagnosed the failure, but was unable to reset the hard drive itself. I got my first 722 during the forced conversion of 942. I don't remember how long it was ago.

Rasheed


----------



## blocko (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine lasted a year!


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have my original 722 for about 10 months now. It can be alittle buggy from time to time but no big deal.
But I love having 3 tuners!


----------



## WarrenMcq (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had three fail and I'm going to ditch the 722 and get a 222K with an external HD. I do have heat problems in my enclosure that I've not been able to solve yet.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

WarrenMcq said:


> I've had three fail and I'm going to ditch the 722 and get a 222K with an external HD. I do have heat problems in my enclosure that I've not been able to solve yet.


As of yet, you can't use a 222k with an external HD. Just the VIP 211, VIP 211k, and the 411. (as far as non-dvr's)


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Have had three 722's for 18 mos, one replaced recently due to bad HD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> As of yet, you can't use a 222k with an external HD. Just the VIP 211, VIP 211k, and the 411. (as far as non-dvr's)


[Going off-topic, but ... last weeks dish do testing beta software ViP222k with DVR capability.]


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

My was replaced after 9 mo.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I have my original 622 from February of--was it 2006 they came out?--and a 722 that's from when we got the letters that 721s wouldn't be working much longer--about November of 2008? Man, time flies!!


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

One new and one refurbished 722k replaced within 5 months. First unit frequently had terrible terrible digital breakup when starting to play a recorded program -- if you stopped and started over it cleared up. Second unit (and also first unit) had audio drop out problems on recorded programs (live TV was fine). Audio would be missing for about 1/2 a second every 10 to 30 seconds -- bad enough that you couldn't understand some words and of course terrible for music. If I did a "check switch" and reloaded program guide material (which I'm told also reloads software), then the recorded program would play back just fine, but 2-3 days later the audio drop out problem was right back again.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

my 722 worked for 1 3/4 years, just replaced it with what looks like a new one but could be refurbed


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Replaced mine after 22 months, power supply problems.


----------



## uroberto (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had to replace three 722 receivers in 2 years. I'm leasing it.


----------

